# World Without End TV series



## Brian G Turner (May 5, 2013)

I don't know why, but Ken Follet's Pillars of the World and World Without End have only just come on my radar as big historical novels based in the Middle Ages.

However, it also appears there's a TV series adaptation of World Without End on DVD.

Am tempted to watch the series before I read the second book.

Anyone watch the series? Any thoughts?


----------



## tangaloomababe (May 5, 2013)

Brian I have not seen World a without end, however I did see the adaption of The Pillars of the Earth, whilst it was good, it did deviate from the book at some vital moments.

Given that Pillars and WWE are up there as my favourite books I could be judging harshly.  If you have time read Pillars and WWE they are excellent, absorbing books, well worth the time it takes to read them.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 5, 2013)

I've ordered both books. 

But I love seeing good period mediaeval drama, too. 

Didn't even realise Pillars had it's own TV series as well!!


----------



## paranoid marvin (May 5, 2013)

I've watched both tv series. No idea what the books are like , but the tv shows are similar in that they are cliched, very predictable and full of unlikely coincidences; they are also not very realistic. Having said that, they were both immensely enjoyable to watch!


----------

